# Elk Hunting info.



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

We have a group of guys that want to go elk hunting. 4 of us. We have talked about doing this for years and the years are catching up. Looking for recommendations for a place to go. I’ve starting researching places and it’s quite overwhelming. I doubt it’s a hunt that I’ll do more than once so we really want to make a good choice. Trying to keep the trip under $10,000.00. 
Thanks for any tips.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

a good friend of mine went to Utah for Elk and hunted a trip of a lifetime may want to check any info on Elk hunting there he always wanted to go back but he passed away before doing so gone to young


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Are you looking for a guided hunt, or self guided DIY hunt? I lived in Vail for awhile and killed a bull DIY style in the White River National Forest. I can give you tips of DIY, I don’t have any info on guides.


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

In 2018 we did a hunt with Snake River Outfitters. I would highly recommend them. Guided trip will be under 10,000. If you have any questions, PM me.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

It is somewhat overwhelming Bob, a lot of factors to consider. The number one thing to consider is what kind of shape everyone is in? If you will go with a guide and he has horses or will transport you to a hunting area via side by sides or truck or will you be on foot? I am 64 now and want to make one more trip too before I am unable. Have been to Montana and Colorado. I believe most of Colorado is still over the counter tags? Montana for most areas is a draw. Utah is mostly draw and you will probably die before getting drawn there. (Hard to draw tags in Utah) Wyoming is another choice as well as New Mexico. If you go as a DIY, you need to think about how to get your elk out and back to camp? If 3-4 miles away without horses, a lot of trips tp pack out. Again, how old and what kind of shape are all the guys in? Hate to have a heart attack doing a pack out. I belong to Rocky Mtn Elf Foundation and they have outfitters that they recommend in the magazine. You guys will have to decide quick if going this year as a lot of the draw states have drawings in May/June. Most outfitters can guarantee tags if you outfit with them. Hope this helps. Ken


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Are you looking at 40k for all of you or are you hoping to do $2500 each? Huge difference here or maybe I misread what you ment


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

Wyoming would be a good choice but with 0 points and a draw system you would have to book with a outfitter and find a unit you could draw with no points and you only have till jan. 31st to apply . New Mexico has no point system so everyone has the same chance but as a non res its a tuff draw and if you go thru a outfitter the draw odds are a little better and if you dont draw there are some landowner tags available but pricey . You might want to consider Idaho with a outfitter .


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Jicarilla Apache Reservation in New Mexico…I did 3 cow hunts there…my friend and his son drew bull permits this past season…both scored on 300 bulls…google them for all of the particulars and costs…located in north central NM…


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Thank you all for the info. Muddy, it would be a guided hunt for us. ShotIbuck, the budget would be 40k for the group. Ken, age ranges from 45-63. So far none of us are in terrible shape. Lol 

I’ll read up on the outfits you guys have mentioned and make some calls.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Well bobk.,,Sounds like you're headed in the right direction… I'm 47 and my cousin and I are both putting in to get drawn over the last couple years… We've already agreed, even at a younger age, a guided hunt would be best...I love camping… But even going on a three day camp out/fishing trip here in Ohio ends up in a half a mile long list of **** to bring! Lol. ...I couldn't imagine traveling to the other side of the country and having tens of thousands of acres to roam around on and not really knowing what I'm doing..Spending the money on a guided trip and having everything on horseback/atv's with guides will definitely be the way to go.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

bobk said:


> Ken, age ranges from 45-63. So far none of us are in terrible shape. Lol


Maybe not for here ...... It was on my bucket list , but no more , 
unless hunting in the grass field at the aspen airport


----------



## Bronson (May 16, 2014)

9Left said:


> Well bobk.,,Sounds like you're headed in the right direction… I'm 47 and my cousin and I are both putting in to get drawn over the last couple years… We've already agreed, even at a younger age, a guided hunt would be best...I love camping… But even going on a three day camp out/fishing trip here in Ohio ends up in a half a mile long list of **** to bring! Lol. ...I couldn't imagine traveling to the other side of the country and having tens of thousands of acres to roam around on and not really knowing what I'm doing..Spending the money on a guided trip and having everything on horseback/atv's with guides will definitely be the way to go.


If you need a third get in touch with me. I’ve been wanting to go for years. Now I’m retired (LE) and ready to go!


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Good luck Bob, let us know who you end up going with (outfitter) and how the hunt goes. I’m excited for you and I am not even going! You’re planning on going this fall? Right? Rifle?


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Bronson said:


> If you need a third get in touch with me. I’ve been wanting to go for years. Now I’m retired (LE) and ready to go!


Will definitely keep you in mind… We've been putting in to draw tags for three years now and No luck… I'm sure it will happen sooner or later...Difficult because you have to have all the details lined up and all your plans and money ready to go without knowing if you're actually going to go that year. One thing I do know is the more the merrier… And the easier things are with more people… Right now only two of us are planning on going


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

9Left said:


> Will definitely keep you in mind… We've been putting in to draw tags for three years now and No luck… I'm sure it will happen sooner or later...Difficult because you have to have all the details lined up and all your plans and money ready to go without knowing if you're actually going to go that year. One thing I do know is the more the merrier… And the easier things are with more people… Right now only two of us are planning on going


Curious what state are you trying to draw in ?


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

......


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

0utwest said:


> Curious what state are you trying to draw in ?


Montana...You can apply starting the first week of March and I think it runs for a month… Reapply for the deer/elk combo… Although I don't really care about the deer… A big game combo license is around 500 bucks for out-of-state


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

ironman172 said:


> Apply for the Kentucky lotto..... you never know..... that is almost appealing to me , being lake Cumberland is in the area ..... and would have a place to stay at the end of the boating season


Hahahaha!!!!!

The Kentucky elk drawing is an absolute fixed joke! I have very close friends That have been putting into that for over a decade now… No one's ever gotten a tag....


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

9Left said:


> Hahahaha!!!!!
> 
> The Kentucky elk drawing is an absolute fixed joke! I have very close friends That have been putting into that for over a decade now… No one's ever gotten a tag....


It’s fixed because your friends haven’t drawn a tag?


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

9Left said:


> Hahahaha!!!!!
> 
> The Kentucky elk drawing is an absolute fixed joke! I have very close friends That have been putting into that for over a decade now… No one's ever gotten a tag....


I have heard the same thing.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> It’s fixed because your friends haven’t drawn a tag?


Absofreakinlutely!!!!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> It’s fixed because your friends haven’t drawn a tag?


Let me be more clear… it's not one or two friends... I have about 14 people I know that are friends/family that are putting in for this Kentucky elk tag… They even put in with their friends, neighbors, and family members… Combined… I probably know at least 100 people that are putting in for this tag...For 10 years now… Not one person I know or even related to someone I know has ever been drawn....Complete bullshit


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

The Kentucky elk tag drawing is an absolute joke dude… Honestly, my best option is a DIY trip to Colorado...But I'm telling you right now, I don't know the first damn thing about elk hunting…I'm good with my bow out to 50 yards… But I don't know, nor am I experienced at all elk hunting… And I'm not about to travel across the country and roam 100,000 acres not knowing what I'm doing... so I put in for tags… I have a few guides in mind…Montana is absolutely beautiful in my opinion and that's where I want to go... we already have the plans confirm… If we strike out on elk hunting… We're going to stay a few extra days and do some trout fishing....In my honest opinion, Montana is one of the most beautiful states there is… And honestly if we draw tag I don't know if we would be financially ready to even to go on the trip...I set aside a small amount from every check to work towards it


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

9Left said:


> Hahahaha!!!!!
> 
> The Kentucky elk drawing is an absolute fixed joke! I have very close friends That have been putting into that for over a decade now… No one's ever gotten a tag....


I have been applying since the first year and know someone who has drawn the cow archery permit that i helped them apply and they got hurt at work and could not make the trip . And i do not believe it is fixed but with Thousands of people applying its just tough to Draw .


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

9Left said:


> Montana...You can apply starting the first week of March and I think it runs for a month… Reapply for the deer/elk combo… Although I don't really care about the deer… A big game combo license is around 500 bucks for out-of-state


I was just wondering what state is all and have been in the Game in Montana for 22 years .


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

.....


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

0utwest said:


> I was just wondering what state is all and have been in the Game in Montana for 22 years .


Oh! Well in that case maybe you can help me… LOL… Got any tips or advice?


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

Yes i do and i dont want to hijack Bobks thread , Send me a PM with your contact info and a good time to call and all help ya .


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

Go to New Mexico for the elk hunt, 10k apiece will get you a near 100 percent chance at a quality bull. If you think Kentucky's elk tag draw is a joke look into Pennsylvania's its by far the biggest ripoff in the country.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Kenlow1 said:


> Good luck Bob, let us know who you end up going with (outfitter) and how the hunt goes. I’m excited for you and I am not even going! You’re planning on going this fall? Right? Rifle?


Will do. If we can find a place for the group we are up for this year. Many places I’ve checked are booked already for this year. It will be with rifle’s. I need an excuse to by another rifle. 🤔


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

bobk said:


> Will do. If we can find a place for the group we are up for this year. Many places I’ve checked are booked already for this year. It will be with rifle’s. I need an excuse to by another rifle. 🤔


Really???? I don't think you need another excuse to buy a rifle. That's just me though.


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

......


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Been to New Mexico and Colorado. Easier to get into Colorado but unless you get an outfitter some areas get crowded. Sure don’t want plan a hunt and pull in and hike a mile to find 4 other guys with the same plans as you. Land owner permits are obtainable in New Mexico. You can check online to see who has landowner permits and cost. You can draw tags in some of the less desirable units in New Mexico. Not easy to draw in the most desirable units. New Mexico is easier to hunt and most hunts are concentrated anywhere there is water. Some good bulls taken at remote water tanks shown on good topo maps which are a must.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm not calling it rigged, but myself and a couple life long friends stopped trying for the KY draw after several consecutive years of none of us getting anything. We likely should have just kept it rolling, but we got discouraged. Oh well.

Good luck with your trip wherever you end up!


----------



## AEFISHING55 (Jan 19, 2016)

I have lots of friends in Kentucky since I work in Kentucky and they all agree the Elk lottery is a joke. They have been putting in since it was offered and never once got drawn.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

We do realize that there are tens of thousands of applications put in for the Kentucky elk tags each and every year? And there are fewer than 600 tags available? Peoples thought process amazes me! Geez I can’t believe none of my friends have drawn a tag yet…


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> We do realize that there are tens of thousands of applications put in for the Kentucky elk tags each and every year? And there are fewer than 600 tags available? Peoples thought process amazes me! Geez I can’t believe none of my friends have drawn a tag yet…


 It's a simple observation


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Mike - it’s as simple as 9left said. Nobody is saying it’s rigged the odds are just so slim you give up and grow discouraged. 

HeckI’m not lucky and in the time I’ve waited on a KY cow tag I’ve hit 5 digits auto-lotto and won the 50/50 at a baseball game. Both much higher odds. You gotta be the needle in the haystack to draw in KY. So you give up and look elsewhere. No big deal


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

....


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

Your right guys please get discouraged with all these hunts and tell everyone trying to get the utah goat tag i have been after for 22 years now to just give up  !


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

Guys I have a Uncle from hazard Kentucky and he has put in ever since the beginning and has yet to draw a tag. A lot of people apply but only a few tags


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

If you think Kentucky's hard to get permit, apply in Pennsylvania. If I remember right it's around 130 total. 

Kip


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I quit putting in for Kentucky elk. Got discouraged and stopped. My cousin put in and drew a cow tag his very first time. Fifty shades of butt hurt here.


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

One guy and a boat said:


> If you think Kentucky's hard to get permit, apply in Pennsylvania. If I remember right it's around 130 total.
> 
> Kip


Kip you had me curious on how many permits they issued last year for the 3 Elk Seasons (Archery,Regular,Late) and the total was 187 in 2021 and thought i would check my bonus points to see how many years i have applied and this will be my nineteenth year coming up for my annual donation, Oh and the misses too .


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

.


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

0utwest said:


> Kip you had me curious on how many permits they issued last year for the 3 Elk Seasons (Archery,Regular,Late) and the total was 187 in 2021 and thought i would check my bonus points to see how many years i have applied and this will be my nineteenth year coming up for my annual donation, Oh and the misses too .


I applaud you, Mike. That patience shows how much you love it. And at least the yearly app fee is going to a good cause. With all the states offering elk permits, hoping one comes through for you. 

Kip


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

At least you know you’re putting money towards something you love. 👍🏻


----------



## DH56 (Dec 31, 2012)

0utwest said:


> Your right guys please get discouraged with all these hunts and tell everyone trying to get the utah goat tag i have been after for 22 years now to just give up  !


I know the feeling. I’m on my 20 Shiras moose pref point for Wyoming. Still not enough for my two top units. There is also a good chance their going to 90-10 allocation from 80-20. That’s not good for NR hunters. 9 Elk pp. as well along with 7 Antelope and 3 Deer. Already got some nice Mule Deer and speed goats over the years there so their not a priority. Using the deer and antelope ones this year. Hopeing for the moose tag as well.

I have 4 Iowa Whitetail pp as well. 11 Colorado Elk and 9 Deer. I have applied every year in PA for elk so I have Max PP there. I retired last year so the coming years could be good if I get some luck and draw some tough tags.

Good luck with yours.


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

DH 56 i drew my Wyoming moose tag in 03 or 04 with 3 points ! All put up all my point totals later this eve and im gonna send you a PM so we can talk .


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

Group of us planning on Wyoming in ‘23. Getting pp for antelope and “deer”. It’s all confusing to me. Two in the group have been going for years. Tried Montana for elk this year. Outfitter claimed he never had folks buy pp as it was always 100% draw. Well, past two years applications went up 30%. Neither me nor my buddy got a tag. Talked to a guy at work and nobody in his group got a tag either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AEFISHING55 (Jan 19, 2016)

If you read the Kentucky hunting website it doesn't sound like the Elk herd is doing to well recently.


----------

